# What age did you get your first job?



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm 22 and still haven't got any. Honestly, I did have two jobs before hand but quit both of them in like 2 days so I don't consider them a job. So really I don't have any experience. I feel embarrassed filling out applications cause they ask about your job history....I dunno what to say in them instead of saying first job at the top. But at my age it seems pathetic. I dunno who will hire me.. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you done any babysitting or yardwork for friends/neighbors. You could put those in as jobs.

My first job was at 17. I worked as a lifeguard and swim instructor.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> Have you done any babysitting or yardwork for friends/neighbors. You could put those in as jobs.


Nope, haven't done any of that.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

When I was 15.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Nope, haven't done any of that.


In that case, I would highly suggest finding someone you know and trust to do a little easy yard or housework for. It could even be a relative (other than your parents). You'd only have to do a few hours worth...trust me, it will feel a lot less threatening sending out resumes and going out on interviews if you have even a two-hour leaf-raking job on there.

If that's not a possibility, try for an easy volunteer position. Most places will take you right away and it will look great on your job applications.


----------



## Jimt68 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was 16. At that time, they didn't ask about my experience. Probably because they knew, because of my age, how much experience could I have? Now whether you like it or not, 22 isn't that much older than 16, when it comes to work. Heck, some people don't start until after high school anyway. IMHO, I say be honest as possible and say something like you were focused on school and didn't have to work. If someone was in their late 20's, then that might be a different story!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

My first job was either tutoring at my Uni, or a legal assistant for a solo practicing lawyer...I forget which came first, but it was around 18 or 19.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

21


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

17, unless I count babysitting, which I started around 13. Feel like I've been working forever. Wait, I have :/.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Im 19 and I havent worked either. I just cant seem to be able to put myself in that vulnerable position where im around lively and joking coworkers all day. idk


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

At 15 I was babysitting. At 17 I got a summer job at Whataburger. At 18 I got a job for Regal movie theaters and became a manager at 21.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Work experience is important to have. Even if it's not related to your field. I struggled to get a job out of graduation because I had very little paid work experience (but plenty of volunteer experience). Now that I've built up my resume since graduation and have field-related experience to boot, it's not so bad. Though I do have some huge work history gaps due to SA issues.

Definitely look into volunteering. And casual stuff like yard work and whatever. When I went into the volunteer position that I'm in at now, they needed 3 references though and I had to go for an interview with a whole bunch of questions and I had to submit to a screening. But not all volunteer positions require that. And after you start volunteering and getting some casual paid work on the side, start submitting resumes. It's very important that you build your resume ASAP.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

First official job - 19. I did a lot of babysitting in high school, though.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

I managed to get one this week, at 21 and 8 months


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

phoenixwright said:


> *Work experience is important to have*. Even if it's not related to your field. I struggled to get a job out of graduation because I had very little paid work experience (but plenty of volunteer experience). Now that I've built up my resume since graduation and have field-related experience to boot, it's not so bad. Though I do have some huge work history gaps due to SA issues.
> 
> Definitely look into volunteering. And casual stuff like yard work and whatever. When I went into the volunteer position that I'm in at now, they needed 3 references though and I had to go for an interview with a whole bunch of questions and I had to submit to a screening. But not all volunteer positions require that. And after you start volunteering and getting some casual paid work on the side, start submitting resumes. It's very important that you build your resume ASAP.


So that means I will never get a job unless one of my family members suggest me. No wonder everywhere I went they never hired me. They did when I was 18 but not at this age.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

14 I worked at a gas station/car wash with a bunch of older guys who were ex-cons-lol


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

I had nothing, no references, no experience nothing. I put out only 20 application then i gave up. 1 month later Farm Fresh called me and wanted to interview me (my first one). Was terrified but did it and they hired me right away anyway. They did not ask me for anything except to confirm that this would be my first job. I am getting comfortable really fast there now.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I was 19 and I'm still there 17 years later.


----------



## helena (Oct 24, 2011)

9/10/11 paper round/dog sitting dog walking
13 baby sitting/dog walking~~16
14 kitchen work
15 more kitchen work
16more kitchen work/waitressing
16/17 suzuki pr motorcycle stuff and other stuff
16 2 weeks as a chambremaid didnt last
17 au pair 
17-18 stationery girlrecptionist/orgainser thingy in accounts firm,
care assistant in a nursing home soon to be parent/barperson/kitchen restaurent work
19/20 restaurant work bar work i forgot loads
...other stuff here and there

wow why did i just relive that again  insomnia


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

13 if you count a paper route as a job, if not 16 i did carpentry for a summer.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

16 or 17, not exactly sure.


----------



## helena (Oct 24, 2011)

just realised i wanted to be out the house away from my parents as much as possible earning and keeping active --then sets in social anxiety :blank


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

meganmila said:


> So that means I will never get a job unless one of my family members suggest me. No wonder everywhere I went they never hired me. They did when I was 18 but not at this age.


You can still get something I imagine. I got my first formal paid job after I finished high school (due to SA issues). It did turn some heads that I had went throughout all of high school without getting a job (and yeah I'd imagine it would be worse if they saw you go through most of college without a job). I barely had any social life in high school and didn't spend much on myself for games, clothing, etc. so there was little need for spending money.

Post-graduation, a couple employers commented on my relative lack of paid work experience (compared to most graduates) during interviews. I'm pretty sure it cost me a lot of jobs (though I did still get called into interviews and my social anxiety during interviews didn't help). I pretty much got my first job within my field through social networking. If I didn't have that contact, who knows what would have happened to me. Now that I've worked a couple field-related jobs within my company, I'm a known commodity. I'm continuing to build my resume and gaining experience, skills and work references.

My parents coddled me. That's the problem. This did a lot of harm for me and made the SA worse. If my parents encouraged me to be independent from an early age, my SA would probably be a lot more mild and I'd probably be a lot more socially adjusted (not just career-wise but in terms of socialization, friendships and relationships). If I had children, I'd encourage them to get a paper route/babysit at like 13 and then get a formal paid job at 15 or whatever the legal cut-off is and expect them to pay their own way for non-essential stuff. It's necessary to encourage independence in children for their personal growth.


----------



## SCV (Sep 4, 2010)

..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I did a paper route at 13 for a summer (the infamous summer of 1988 - that drought! YEESH!)

At 18, I worked as a soda jerk at a ice cream shop/convenience store for a summer (1993).

Three summers at McDonald's in the mall ('94, '95, and '96). That's where the customer cussing me out about fries originated :lol.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I was 20.


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

16 at nightclub


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

I had a job at age 21. Worked at an amusement park for 2 months. Got fired shortly after. 

:rain


----------



## Sensitive Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

I was 15 years old and it was a job on a building site and I earn 35 pound a day.

The reason I was not at school was, I hated school so much, and with such passion I walked out just before the morning bell rang at the age of 13,never to return.

I never regretted it and now got a great job that I really love because I climbed the social ladder to get it.

If I could turn back the clock would I have walked out of school at 13? No!! I would have walked out 3 years earlier, say around 10 years old lol

Meg, good luck with finding a job by the way and hope you find the job you love one day.Just hang on in there and it will come 

I have been through all that tedious stuff like filling application forms out and not hearing from anybody at all. Got me down a bit but I got there in the end and now happy.


----------



## tardisblue (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I was 17 when I got my first job. All of my classmates were getting jobs at the local cinema and I figured I should get a job, too. I applied and got it, but man I hated it. It was such a shock to me to have to interact with other people. At that point I just would spend all my time alone in front of the computer (No change there!). I didn't know how to act around my coworkers, or what to say to them on break in the break room.

I was at the job for only a few months since I found another way to make money using my computer skills. It felt good to leave that job.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

19, only last a month there, and then left.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I was 17 when I got my first job.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I got my first real job at 18 working in an office at the community college I attended.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

I've worked at the same place since I was 17. And that's the only place I've worked. But, it's a family business, so it was easy to do. I don't know what sort of job I'd have if it wasn't for that.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

16


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

About 3 months before turning 20.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Depends how you define 'job'. I did a paper route at 14,but if that's not counted I did a bit of warehouse work at 18. But if you mean a permanent,full time job(40 hrs) I've never had that.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

29 and I've never had one. Until three years ago I was locked into my bedroom and not allowed to go anywhere on my own because "a woman should not work, and should just stay at home and keep the house."

I went homeless to get out of that and still have not had a job since.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

18! customer service for Ross! HA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

I was 17 going on 18 and worked as a cashier at a local grocery store. I even walked to work because I didn't have a car yet.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I was 15 when I got my first job.


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

first job was at 14


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I'm 22 and still haven't got any. Honestly, I did have two jobs before hand but quit both of them in like 2 days so I don't consider them a job. So really I don't have any experience. I feel embarrassed filling out applications cause they ask about your job history....I dunno what to say in them instead of saying first job at the top. But at my age it seems pathetic. I dunno who will hire me.. I don't know what to do anymore.


Don't worry about them judging you on having no experience at your age. I was in the exact same boat as you at 25 and thought "Well, why would they want to even consider hiring someone like me? I have no experience and nothing to offer..blah blah blah". Negative thinking...don't set yourself up for failure and put yourself down like that. The company that interviewed and hired me didn't see that as a blatant problem and didn't make me feel inferior for having no prior experience. Keep looking and filling out applications. I know you can do it, Megan!


----------



## Tommy5000 (Jun 18, 2011)

21 (im 23 now)


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

15 or 16


----------



## Hey Im Cubie (May 4, 2011)

I got my first job at 16 && I still got it lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Don't worry about them judging you on having no experience at your age. I was in the exact same boat as you at 25 and thought "Well, why would they want to even consider hiring someone like me? I have no experience and nothing to offer..blah blah blah". Negative thinking...don't set yourself up for failure and put yourself down like that. The company that interviewed and hired me didn't see that as a blatant problem and didn't make me feel inferior for having no prior experience. Keep looking and filling out applications. I know you can do it, Megan!


Aww thanks. So what did you say when they ask "what have you been doing these past few years?" I freeze up when someone asks me that. I just always wonder what is a good answer for that. So you got your first at 25? That makes me feel better.


----------



## QuietandShy (May 26, 2011)

meganmila said:


> But at my age it seems pathetic. I dunno who will hire me.. I don't know what to do anymore.


Actually they will not know your age when looking at your application. Go to your local government website(county) and look at the listing for Public Libraries. This is a great place to start out. On mine there are available jobs for 16 yr old and up so you would meet those qualifications If you have to start out part time then its better than nothing.
I was 16 when I got my first job and the funny thing is I still have the same job I have had other jobs in between but I ended up back at McDonald's


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I was in a similar situation to you. I'm ashamed to say it, but I got my first job a little after I turned 23. Surprisingly, the manager didn't really quiz me about my lack of experience, to my recollection. I can't say this will be the same for you, but it's possible. To be blunt, being an attractive female might help you out. That goes a long way in smoothing over any faults. 

The advice I can give is to target a job that has a high turnover rate and doesn't have that many qualifications. If you're looking to have an office job, telemarketing or telephone surveys might be your best bet, and that's what I initially got into. Those companies go through employees like toilet paper, and if you come across as someone who is willing to work and be reliable, they will probably give you a chance, and it will allow you to get the experience you need. Make sure you get going on your search in earnest soon. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

14 Work experience at a Beauty Salon. One say they put me under a lot of stress and I left.
16 Volunteer at a school canteen  did this for about 6 months.

16 Worked at a pub cleaning rooms, waitressing, dish pig lol. Yeah, that's right, this pub was huge, had 27 rooms and no farking dishwasher!!! The owners bullied me so I left. $15/hour 

16 A week working in a Cafe. They traded me in for a family friend. Long term employee's earn $7/hour so I wasn't overly phased, but annoyed that they lied to me. I got $10/hour

18 Spent about 2 months working at a brothel, yes a brothel (get over it moderators). Quit because they took 50% of my pay and didn't respect me enough. Earned around $500 per 8 hour shift. 

Just applied for a job working at a homeless youth centre. Don't think I got it... Haven't called me back yet. Hate it when they don't call. Mainly I'm being pressured by my boyfriends family to work. They seem to think I'm a gold digger or something 

I know how you feel though. I don't feel like any of those have been real jobs... My resume sucks.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> To be blunt, being an attractive female might help you out. That goes a long way in smoothing over any faults.


I agree, it's true.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> I was in a similar situation to you. I'm ashamed to say it, but I got my first job a little after I turned 23. Surprisingly, the manager didn't really quiz me about my lack of experience, to my recollection. I can't say this will be the same for you, but it's possible. To be blunt, being an attractive female might help you out. That goes a long way in smoothing over any faults.
> 
> The advice I can give is to target a job that has a high turnover rate and doesn't have that many qualifications. If you're looking to have an office job, telemarketing or telephone surveys might be your best bet, and that's what I initially got into. Those companies go through employees like toilet paper, and if you come across as someone who is willing to work and be reliable, they will probably give you a chance, and it will allow you to get the experience you need. Make sure you get going on your search in earnest soon. Hope it goes well for you.


Unfortunately if you're not an attractive female you're screwed.

Talking about myself.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmm....not sure, worked in my grand bed and breakfast for years growing up


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Aww thanks. So what did you say when they ask "what have you been doing these past few years?" I freeze up when someone asks me that. I just always wonder what is a good answer for that. So you got your first at 25? That makes me feel better.


They didn't even ask me why I haven't had a job even though I told them it was my first attempt at finding one at the age of 25, but I was prepared to answer it anyway. I was dreading that question as well, and thought it would be the "deal-breaker" but they didn't ask at all. I did tell them I had a couple of small babysitting jobs over the years while I attended school and was completely honest with them. I told them that I didn't have much work experience, but was willling to work hard and learn if they hired me. Two weeks later, I got a call back that they wanted to hire me.

I found some interview questions online that most employers ask, and just prepared myself mentally for any question they were likely to throw my way. When it came time for the interview, I was a little nervous, but not really because I prepared. The woman who interviewed me said I gave really great answers.

Just be prepared, do a little research on the company you're applying for, be confident...and go knock 'em dead!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

heyJude said:


> They didn't even ask me why I haven't had a job even though I told them it was my first attempt at finding one at the age of 25, but I was prepared to answer it anyway. I was dreading that question as well, and thought it would be the "deal-breaker" but they didn't ask at all. I did tell them I had a couple of small babysitting jobs over the years while I attended school and was completely honest with them. I told them that I didn't have much work experience, but was willling to work hard and learn if they hired me. Two weeks later, I got a call back that they wanted to hire me.
> 
> I found some interview questions online that most employers ask, and just prepared myself mentally for any question they were likely to throw my way. When it came time for the interview, I was a little nervous, but not really because I prepared. The woman who interviewed me said I gave really great answers.
> 
> Just be prepared, do a little research on the company you're applying for, be confident...and go knock 'em dead!


Good advice! :yes


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

16, work is for slaves


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

15 at a pizza joint.

I was let go because of my anxiety. In my defense this was long before I knew what was wrong with me. I didn't ask my doctor about anxiety till age 17.

I've been at the same job now for three years, and am slowly working towards a career in dentistry in my free time.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I was nearly 17.

Edit: I worked at Tim Hortons. It worked there three summers, more or less.


----------



## nbtac41 (Nov 13, 2011)

24years old..permanent job in one architectural firm here in manila,governed by american architects..
then,at 31 years old,i was hired as registered nurse in government hospital..until now..my SAD is very mild..


----------



## jstwnalive (Jan 28, 2012)

I had my 1st job at 15, in a factory, since then had many jobs, now i drive a truck it suits me because i work by myself but the short time im at the yard i hardly ever talk to anyone & feel like a loser, i wish i had more hours on the road away from everyone,

Why dont you give temping ago? 
i done that for awhile


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I got my first and current job when I was 16. I want to quit so bad and find a new job pronto.


----------



## Elliot17 (Jan 28, 2012)

Try a temp agency not all jobs are manual labor and youre still the age that you can apply for it. 23 is the limit for most.. I know cuz im 22 too. The way they worl theyll fin you a job for 90 days and id they like you youll get the job.. BOOM


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

13. Worked at a comic book/trading card shop. I got paid $30 a day, including food. Most of the money I got was spent buying Pokemon cards from that same place. Later I got into comic books.

I worked there for about 5 years until the shop went out of business.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

*n*56483767864876*e*864386438*v*937598379*e*93475937*r*


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Fifteen years old, and worked there for five years till I was nineteen. Might be going back this year if I receive a positive performance evaluation.


----------



## DrakeN (Nov 2, 2011)

14, delivering newspapers.

18, for my first real job.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

My first job was when I was 15; working as a bag boy at my local supermarket. I also tied up and secured boats at the docks, which was a bit more interesting.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

17


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think it really matters that you are 22 with no job experience. If I saw your resume I would just assume you have been going to college and didn't work. Anyways, what type of job do you want to get? Most places (customer service, human services, telemarketing, etc) don't call previous job references. You could easily lie and put down a real company with the real address and then give a friends name and phone number as your supervisor. I did that once and I've known plenty of people who have done it also. Either that or just say you were going to college, how are they going to know?


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I got my first job on Tuesday and i'm 18. My friend started on Monday who then invited me in on Tuesday and I invited my two best friends in on Wednesday, then I got four more friends starting on Thursday and I have another two friends starting today. It's only call centre work but the money is great and it's very flexible hours. I never thought I could get a job with S.A but the fact my mates are all working with me is a great confidence boost.


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

14 in the summer delivering newspapers and then in the fall at the local supermarket


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

My first job was at 18, working for a book store.


----------



## Shynobi (Nov 25, 2011)

17, At McDonalds and I just recently quit to start an internship at the BBC

I'm moving on up


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I got my first job at 20; it was hourly tutoring. I got my first salaried job at 23 (teaching).


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

17; working in a supermarket.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

29 and have never had a job


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I worked at my parents' small business all through my childhood, but I got my first out of home job at a sandwich shop when I was 16. Predictably, it sucked.


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

17


----------



## Lark Ascending (Feb 8, 2012)

19


----------



## theblackcanary (Oct 23, 2011)

Got my first job last year(18 years old) at toys r us, and the day after got hired at old navy, so I was working 2 jobs at the same time! they only lasted about a month cause they were both seasonal. But I got a new job yesterday..its really easy  Still 18 and on my 3rd job..pretty cool I guess lol


----------



## mirrussia (Feb 17, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I'm 22 and still haven't got any. Honestly, I did have two jobs before hand but quit both of them in like 2 days so I don't consider them a job. So really I don't have any experience. I feel embarrassed filling out applications cause they ask about your job history....I dunno what to say in them instead of saying first job at the top. But at my age it seems pathetic. I dunno who will hire me.. I don't know what to do anymore.


I've been working since 17, in few weeks I am 27.


----------



## electronic cigarettes (Sep 25, 2011)

17. I was mostly responsible for cleaning a small gym, but occasionally worked at the reception desk. I guess that was the first and last job involving face-to-face customer service I'll ever have.


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I'm 22 and still haven't got any. Honestly, I did have two jobs before hand but quit both of them in like 2 days so I don't consider them a job. So really I don't have any experience. I feel embarrassed filling out applications cause they ask about your job history....I dunno what to say in them instead of saying first job at the top. But at my age it seems pathetic. I dunno who will hire me.. I don't know what to do anymore.


Similar situation. My only job was around two years ago and lasted two weeks. I have no idea how I got it. I don't count it either. I hardly did anything. I did get paid though.

I'm 23 now. I'm volunteering and enjoying it. I think volunteering is the way to go. You can then put it down in 'work history' as unpaid work.


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

I was 20 when I got my first job as a bagboy. Yes, it sounds lame. But, I did it, and for people like us, that kind of thing is a victory. I'm not sure what your education level is, but there is no shame in working in the service industry to get your feet wet.


----------



## hearts that kill (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll be 21 in a few months and I've never had a job. I've done some babysitting, but I don't really know if that counts. I've filled out plenty of applications but I've never received any call-backs. 

I have some friends in the fast-food business that could probably hook me up with a job there, but I know for a fact that my anxiety can't handle that.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

I worked for my mom's library maintenance business starting at age 15, but I didn't get my first job on my own until I was 19. Worked at a cafe that was akin to something you would see on "Kitchen Nightmares." Thankfully it was only a summer job and I got to leave after two months.


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

Worked in an organic farm for a few months at 18. I think that was the first


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

29 and still waiting...


----------



## peregrine (May 31, 2005)

I started when I was about 12... worked as a golf caddy on weekends in the good weather. Then as soon as I could get my working papers (at 14) I got a real job, and been working some job or another ever since.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i started working at age 16, at safeway


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

15


----------



## radiancia (Apr 6, 2011)

18. But it only lasted a few weeks, and after that I didnt work for a few years again. And it was horrible..Im lucky it was just a quiet store and the ladies who worked there were very nice and gave me a chance. I was soooo shy, I was shaking and my voice was crackling as I went in to ask about the job. And I had the hardest time talking to customers - Id hide or turn away when people walked in the door rather than greeting them...what a disaster! In retrospect it was actually a very nice place and I would take that job now in a heartbeat. Too bad I felt like it was satans prison at the time.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

22. Had it for about a year now....


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

14. I used to run away from the customers so they wouldn't ask me questions.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

22. I got my first job last year at my mum's work as her assistant (no interview or anything). I got laid off in march and I'm not hopeful of getting a new job legitimately.


----------



## thora (Apr 16, 2012)

22. I worked as a hostess, had to greet guests and serve drinks. I stunk at both. Had poor interpersonal skills and didn't know anything about drinks because I had never been around alcohol. Lasted 3 months.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

17, at a small restuarant.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

I was 16.. worked at stop and shop.. worked there for 2 and a half days.. and got fired


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I sold pumpkins as a kid in the 80s. Looking back at making $80 and thinking it was 'a lot' of money.

I mowed lawns as a teenager, I worked at the school for a year at 17 as my first 'job' as tech support and computer installer. So that would be my first regular job.


----------



## thora (Apr 16, 2012)

Experience is so overrated. I've worked with 17 year olds who were on their first job be as courteous, professional, and smart as the 20 somethings with more years of experience. I can say for myself, with my increasing depression and years of doing nothing in particular, having no direction in life, and dwindling skill and intellect, my 22 year old inexperienced self was much smarter than me today and I would hire that 22 year old with no experience than me now who has the so called "experience." The world sucks.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

thora said:


> Experience is so overrated. I've worked with 17 year olds who were on their first job be as courteous, professional, and smart as the 20 somethings with more years of experience. I can say for myself, with my increasing depression and years of doing nothing in particular, having no direction in life, and dwindling skill and intellect, my 22 year old inexperienced self was much smarter than me today and I would hire that 22 year old with no experience than me now who has the so called "experience." The world sucks.


Generally experience is better, but of course there will be exceptions. Certainly in my industry experience is very useful.

I was lucky in that I got my first job at 14 before my SA kicked in. I held that job until I was 21 before I got lucky with a job in motor racing locally and again. Only after all that and hard work was I progressed enough against SA to get a full time "real world" job.


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

19 in a government office doing paper work


----------



## Oneire (Apr 18, 2012)

Sixteen years old and I lied about my age. I was waitressing and bartending Fridays and the weekends. I made great money, but I left after a year to go work at family friend's halfway house. It was way less income but the people were interesting. Coincidentally, this is also the same place where I learned about various alcoholic concoctions prior to getting my bar job. :yes


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

17


----------



## Lisa03 (Mar 16, 2010)

21


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

As soon as I turned 16 my mom drove me to Mcdonalds and made me get a job!!!
I worked with her at church dinners for - no pay- before that.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

14


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I was 19 years old when I got my first job. I worked at Chick-fil-A!  Sadly I didn't stay over there for long. Working at a fast food place is no fun.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Two days before my 20th birthday. I worked at Islands of Adventure as a food service cashier. Absolute HELL job for someone with social anxiety.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I was 16.5 )) and sophomore in high school. My boss was a female psychopath. A super-feminist ***** with a crazed look of domination and control oozing from her face. Lucky for her everyone else was kept in check by her false sincerity and "good job guys you did great, we're all one big happy family here." 

Not me, I left that **** after my second full-time summer because I felt compelled to walk up in her office with an AK-47 after watching her completely disrepect the employees.

Don't feel bad you haven't had a job yet, sometimes its overrated.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

19. 
They desperately needed people at the time, and my brother works there. I've been somewhat afraid to leave since then, partially due to the 10 failed interviews before, it is pretty much the only time I see other people and the pay/benefits/time off is good for what I can get.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

16 part time co-op


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

15 years old.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

16


----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)

18


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

18...aT A CALL CENTER

Since 13 i used to work at my momma's boutique 
at 16-19 i took some tuition classes too


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

14 at a car wash. I worked with pedophiles and ex-cons...

and i sold candy, I bought wholesale at cosco, on the playground in 4th grade until the principle found out....so I was 10ish


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i got my first job when i was 17... right after i graduated... i was and am a camp counselor


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

I think i was 16


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

19 years of age, worked in a warehouse for six months before quitting due to crappy conditions.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

19 Been working ever since.


----------



## Chil (Jun 18, 2012)

18, I just started last week, I'm not keen on it though, everyone is so talkative and normal and I'm just well me, but I keep telling myself I'm there to turn up, do my job, go home and get paid. Sad way of looking at it but hey it's something to put on my empty CV.


----------



## Marvinteck (Jun 9, 2012)

I grew up in the boondocks. My father worked on a dairy farm. I think I was 14 when I started working part time during the summer helping put hay and straw away where my father worked. I worked odd jobs in my teen years. My first full time job was when I was 18 working in the produce department at the local supermarket while in college.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

14 when I started as a live-in babysitter, housekeeper. Then I got my first real full-time job as a waitress, when I turned 17.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

23


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

17


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

16


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

16 years old only because my mom urged me... and even for the second job.. I never had confidence to think I would land a job. ops


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

9 or so, delivering newspapers.


----------



## MeMe89 (Jun 25, 2009)

17


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

9


----------



## StarryNight (Mar 14, 2011)

I got my first job at 14, as a waitress. It only lasted for about 2 months - I was even more shy and awkward then than I am now, and the people I worked with walked all over me. I ended up breaking down crying before a shift because I was so nervous, and I actually had my dad go in and quit for me...:no Sooo embarassing to look back on!

It kind of made me afraid of work - I didn't get my next job until I was 17.


----------



## Let It Flow (Apr 10, 2012)

25, I think no ones here is later than me...Because I took 2 years to finish my diploma and 5 years to finish my degree.


----------



## hnbnh (Jul 3, 2012)

16


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i was 15


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Let It Flow said:


> 25, I think no ones here is later than me...Because I took 2 years to finish my diploma and 5 years to finish my degree.


Don't worry,there are some later than that.


----------



## Han500 (Apr 21, 2012)

16, working at a post office... good times.


----------



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

23, worked at the register at 7-11 convenient store. Quit after 10 months.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

20, Manged to land a job at a warehouse. Stayed on for almost 4 months and then got laid off.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

17 in a warehouse.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

12, construction worker and working as an avon lady on the side.

My mom had to sign for the avon lady gig.


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

I got a job at a fast food place at 18 - hated it so much that I quit within a week.

I've been unemployed since (though I am doing studying full time) and i'm having trouble getting a job.


----------



## dumbandjaded04 (Dec 4, 2008)

16, I worked in a kitchen with 2 friends of mine from high school. I typed up my resume one day and handed it in, and came in the next day to ask the managers if anyone had looked at it yet. Both of these things terrify me, and I'm still not really sure how I managed to do them. 

Sadly, my dad was with me when I went in the second time, and he awkwardly sat down with me on my on-the-spot interview. I thought for sure since he did that I wouldn't get the job, and I was too nervous to think about telling him to leave!

I was lucky though - since I had friends there, I knew there were people leaving and that they were looking for someone new. I started the next day and stayed for just over 3 years, and came back for a year, 2 years later. I only left because I moved, and were it not for the move I probably would have stayed there, in my comfort zone, forever.

I think it's definitely possible to get a job with no experience. It probably won't be a fantastic job, but some places can be very willing to hire you as long as you are willing to put in the effort and show you want the job. Good luck to you

Also, I'm not sure if someone else has brought this up, but age probably won't be brought up until you are already hired and filling out all the paperwork.


----------



## Elika (Jul 24, 2012)

13


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

do paper routes count? if so, 10.


----------



## gfle (May 14, 2012)

14 and it sucked.


----------



## Shady Dealer (Aug 1, 2012)

16 in Starbucks coffee. Last 2 hours.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

19, work-study job at a place that dealt with giving books to public schools. Not bad.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

i was 18. worked in retail. i was superrrr nervous but i went in there with a positive mindset or well a mindset that if i messed up, it was the company's fault for hiring me hehehe. and it wasn't too bad. i stayed there for 5 months, then quit and now unemployed since then and im 20 now


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

18 At a state fair. It was only for 3 weeks.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

When I was 17 I had left school and spent the best part of a year sitting at home doing nothing. My dad eventually got me a job at his workplace working for one of his staff handling seafood etc. 

It made a huge improvement in my life at the time. I started to feel worth something for the first time in ages. If I had no work experience at all and was looking to get a job I think I might be tempted to put in a false position of some sort and get a family friend to be my reference.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm 16 and I've never had a job. This thread just dropped my self esteem a little. How the heck did you all get jobs when you were my age (or even younger) with SA?!?!


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

When I was 17, I got a job coaching canoeing and kayaking. I got it because I had been canoeing and kayaking for seven years at that point (competitively). It was hard to pretend not to be shy while doing it but I think I managed alright.


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

I suppose my first job was around 22 but it was only for two weeks in a call centre and one of those weeks was training in a classroom. Not had a job since. Left school at 19.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

15, at 'Sizzler's' 
official position: Dish pig - washed dishes, bused tables and ate leftovers...shamefully 

mind you, my SA set in at the age of 16.. 
I miss 15yo me...


----------



## Reprise (Nov 4, 2012)

at 14 i was working at a fast food joint as a trainee
by 15 i had my own shift


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I was 19 when I went to work for Dairy Queen.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am 30 and just got my first job today. So anyone younger than that... it's not too late!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Sabreena said:


> I'm 16 and I've never had a job. This thread just dropped my self esteem a little. How the heck did you all get jobs when you were my age (or even younger) with SA?!?!


Don't feel bad! Back in my day the recession hadn't set in yet, and it was a little easier to get a job. I wasn't even asked for references, and I was a horrible melty mess during my interviews. Now it's hard for everyone to find work.


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

I had my first internship the summer after my freshman year of college - it wasn't a paid internship though so I'm not sure if it counts as a job.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

16 when I worked at a ballpark, I only stayed there for one season though.


----------



## Shannan (Jan 2, 2013)

15, in some fast food joint.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

12 years old, construction work at the local site in our town, and avon rep. my mom had to sign for me to get the job selling avon in our neighborhood.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I was 17 and it was at Starbucks and I HATED IT! Maybe my SA was to blame but i think it was more selling people overpriced coffee beverages and having a desire to have a job where I was making a difference. BTW Starbucks loves to hire teenagers and people who have never had a job. My cousins wife is 28 and has actually never had a job and they hired her!(and she real airhead LOL).I found another job when I was 18 and have done the same thing ever since.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

19. USArmy.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

18 - us navy


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

My first job was when I was 17, working at my university as a temporary registration assistant. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

12 years old. Worked in a small Aluminium factory for a few months.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

15


----------

